# Costa del Sol Golf Societies ?



## CostaDelSolManxman (Jan 13, 2015)

I know of a few golf societies on the Costa del Sol (playing golf mostly between Gibraltar and Malaga). For example: GITS, GolfTheCosta (Seva), Golfbuddies, Clubhouse, Andalucian Nomads. Plus some pubs organise outings: Harmons, Hogans Retreat, etc. If any one has other names and the courses they normally play, I would be interested to hear. Note: A golf society organising proper days out. Not just a tour operator, booking agent etc. Thanks in advance. I might compile and publish a list of these. When I first came to the Costa I could not easily find these societies - only through word of mouth.


----------



## Gypsy Lea (Sep 27, 2015)

Alright Yessir, where you at and what you up to? Just after skeet 

I could adapt the same name...


----------

